# 1968 Automatic to 5 Speed Conversion Help



## p1squally (Apr 7, 2011)

Been searching awhile for some sort of a write up.
Yet finding no results i'm stuck in the dark

I just picked up a 68 Lemans and it has a column shift automatic turbo 400.
engine is, what i was told, a 400 from something else.

I want to do either a 5 or 6 speed floor shift conversion
Keeping in mind i'm on a small budget

I could use a parts list of what i need, and which trannys would fit.

THanks in advance!


----------



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you ever get any info? Im stuck myself on where to cut the tunnel on my 68 and install the 4sp bucket on the tunnel


----------

